# The Enigma of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

Talked to Kirk at Media Day tonight, and turns out he got the wrist tattoo in memory of his grandfather, who passed away this summer. He was all smiles until I asked him that question, and then he got very sad-looking and walked away.

Oops.

You see what the quest for knowledge does? 

More details about Media Day tomorrow. I'm too tired for that right now. If you've got any specific questions, leave them for me and I'll try and get back in the morrow.

Holler...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*

Well now if Kirk or the Bulls underachieve, we know who to blame 


:curse:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



ExtremeBrigs said:


> Talked to Kirk at Media Day tonight, and turns out he got the wrist tattoo in memory of his grandfather, who passed away this summer. He was all smiles until I asked him that question, and then he got very sad-looking and walked away.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> ...


You made Kirk sad. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*

lol that makes no sense! bringing up his grandfather makes him sad yet he gets the tattoo to remember him? im confused...


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



pac4eva5 said:


> lol that makes no sense! bringing up his grandfather makes him sad yet he gets the tattoo to remember him? im confused...


which part confuses you?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



pac4eva5 said:


> lol that makes no sense! bringing up his grandfather makes him sad yet he gets the tattoo to remember him? im confused...





paxman said:


> which part confuses you?


Judging by the exchange between Brigs and Hinrich, Kirk still misses his grandfather -- I mean geez people grieve differently. I don't find a tattoo in remembrance of a loved one weird or freaky. In fact I find them to be deeply personal expressions, and if that's his way then so be it.

And besides, how "permanent" are tattoos anymore since there are doctors all over the place advertising tattoo removal?

I know I am going to try to be a little more diplomatic about it (but then again, I'm pro-tattoo).


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*

I wonder if the Penguin now will cut Kirk a little slack. What say ye, Ron?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



jnrjr79 said:


> I wonder if the Penguin now will cut Kirk a little slack. What say ye, Ron?


I absolve him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



Ron Cey said:


> I absolve him.


Haha. Me too. However, something tells me Kirk's grandpa is somewhere up there, saying to himself in a midwestern old man way, "THAT'S how you choose to pay tribute to me?"


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



Ron Cey said:


> I absolve him.


There, was that so hard?!?!

[s'terp pats RonCey on back, hands him a cookie.]


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Enigman of Kirk's Tattoo: Revealed!*



soonerterp said:


> There, was that so hard?!?!


Surprisingly, yes.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mike McGraw wrote about the tattoo today:



> Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich arrived at training camp sporting a tattoo.
> 
> But it wasn’t in an effort to fit in with his fellow NBA players. Far from it.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=237721


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

Psh. Whatever. I broke the tattoo story almost two weeks ago. 

Therefore, by my logic, I'm an exponentially better person.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Also from that piece that Narek quoted:



> “As far as the tattoo goes, I guess a couple friends kind of talked me into it,” Hinrich said. “*I’m scared to death of needles and stuff like that*. But it was a lot easier than I thought. I was nervous getting ready to go in there.”


Cap'n Kirk only 99.5% fearless? Geez.

But seriously ... compare Hinrich's understated, sentimental and heartfelt tribute to his grandpa to Rob Swift's ink-overdose transformation this summer and tell me which one seems more emotionally genuine instead of getting inked up for the sake of "fitting in."


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> Psh. Whatever. I broke the tattoo story almost two weeks ago.
> 
> Therefore, by my logic, I'm an exponentially bitter person.


I fixed your typo.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

> I'm an exponentially bitter person.


That was a genuine laugh out loud experience. So, so true.

So very true...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> Psh. Whatever. I broke the tattoo story almost two weeks ago.
> 
> Therefore, by my logic, I'm an exponentially better person.


You know, Mike McGraw reads these boards. :whoknows:


----------



## canadiantrip (Oct 15, 2006)

is this a soap opera 


------------------
Billiard Parlors


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

dude i knew what that tatttoo was for way back when they found out kirks grandfather died


----------

